# 2015 virtual cockpit help



## Xn1ckyX

hi everyone

Does anyone know how to get the single seepd dial on 2015 tt


----------



## Jayaonline

Xn1ckyX said:


> hi everyone
> 
> Does anyone know how to get the single seepd dial on 2015 tt


You can select which view you want in the settings menu. You have the option of Sport view and Classic view which has the 2 dials next to one another. Don't quote me, but I believe the Sports view is only available to TTS and TTRS models...


----------

